# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Hello, need help translating a coin from Arabic.
Hi, all. I've come across an arabic coin (iraqi, i believe), and would like to know the translation of the reverse. I think it might be a medal, because there is no denomination on it. Can anyone do it? I would really appreciate the help. 
Thank you in advance and I apologise for a large image size. 
POMAH

----------


## Prince of Persia

I can read Arabic and understand a little.
I think it's a medal , because it's written at the bottom ( for iraqi air force 1931 - 1981 AC)

----------


## Yazeed

One Arabian nation of an Eternal Message. 
The Iraqi Republic
Unity, Freedom.. "socialism"? 
I hope that hepled.

----------


## a true arab

hi there, 
what is written on this coin is:  أمة عربية واحدةUmmatun Arabiyyatun Wahidtun 
One Arab Nation ذات رسالة خالدة
Thatu Risalatin Khalidah 
Of an Immortal Message  الجمهورية العراقية
AlJumhuriyyatul Iraqiyyah
The Iraqi Republic وحدة Wahdah
Unity حريةHurriyyah
Freedom  اشتراكيةIshtirakiyyah
socialism  اليوبيل الذهبي للقوة الجوية العراقية 
AlYoobeel AlThahabi lil Quwwah aljaw wiyyah al iraqiyyah
The Golden jubilee of Iraqi Air Force 
1931م - 1981 م
1931 AD - 1981 AD

----------

